# GitLab



## DeepInside (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi there,

Gitlab is one of the best alternative to gitweb, cgit and some other git web interfaces. It has a lots of more features.

Here are some informational pages:


Gitlab Homepage
Github Repository
Installation for Linux

Maybe it is possible to port. The authors say it could work on FreeBSD. 

Any ideas? Greetings!


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2012)

It works on FreeBSD, we use it at work just fine.


----------



## DeepInside (Nov 21, 2012)

Can you post a tutorial how to set it up? I just found this one for Mac OS X.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 21, 2012)

That thing is a total github clone.

I'll look into it. If I have time I'll do a write up on setting it up in a jail for your own so called cloud service.

Alot of people use bitbucket as an alternative to github as you can get private repos without monthly charge.


----------



## kev4bsd (Jun 20, 2013)

*Nothing further...*

Does anyone have a decent write up for this?  I have found one online, but I still ended up with errors when I went to go and test the configuration (Sidekiq was not running).

Anyway, if you have had success with this, or have worked from a write up that worked smoothly, please do share.


----------



## pelmen (Aug 2, 2013)

This is not an ideal but working Gitlab port: https://redports.org/browser/fidaj/devel/gitlab

Please use: `svn co [url=https://svn.redports.org/fidaj/devel/gitlab]https://svn.redports.org/fidaj/devel/gitlab[/url]`


----------

